# ho omen 15 dc1xxx- ts config help



## angwar87 (Jan 25, 2021)

hi everyone, i decided to register  because i've read a lot here so i decided to join this community. so i've got my hp omen 15 with an  i7-8750H CPU @ 2.20GHz   2.21 GHz, 32 gb RAM and  nvidia geforce rtx 2070 max q mounted. when i'm playing with some game i've reached 95/97celsius degrees. so i've read here about THrottlestop and i'm starting to set it up. i've undervolted cpu core and cache of the same value of -125mv, disable and lock turbo boost, downgrade the turbo ratio limit at this value (39,39,38,38,37,37). i specify tha i'm completely new to this world so i move myself carefully. i attache a log where at some point you can see the high temps and consequence pl1 error. but first of all, even if i start a test, i need to know how to read the response to start undestand what can i do. can you teach me how to undestand if something in my hp works wrong? there is a "standard" safe and sure setup for my specs to work anyway well and safe?
thank you and great job here!

i notice that i've got a costa edp other error in yellow under ring column..what means this?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 25, 2021)

angwar87 said:


> what means this?


Do not worry about yellow boxes under the RING column. Watch for boxes turning red under the CORE column. That is the important column. Red boxes show that throttling is in progress. A yellow box is a record of some previous throttling.



angwar87 said:


> i've reached 95/97celsius


Laptops with 6 core CPUs and Nvidia GPUs run hot. This is normal. HP knows this. They built your laptop so it will run reliably at high temperatures. You do not have to worry.

Try doing some testing with Cinebench R20. 








						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Some people get better results by increasing only the core voltage. Leave the cache at -125 mV. Increase the core voltage slowly. Test at -125 mV, -150 mV, -175 mV and -200 mV. The core and cache voltage can be set to different values. Make sure Cinebench runs OK. Do some testing at different CPU speeds to make sure the TS Bench test is OK with zero errors. The TS Bench Random MHz test can be used to automatically test your CPU at a variety of speeds.

Your log file is almost 10 hours long. I do not know what you were doing with your computer for 10 hours. Exit ThrottleStop after you finish a test so it can finalize your log file. Rename the log file to CinebenchR20_Test or something like that. When you start a new test, start ThrottleStop and create a new log file. This makes it easier to see what problems you were having and what test your were running when this problem happened.


----------



## angwar87 (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks a lot for your replay. I know that this log cover a very long period but I think I have to run ts all the time and obviously I don't play for 10 hour long .(I also use my laptop for work) I think I would need an helping hand by using ts but if you say that hot Temps are normal for my pc, I'll do anything with more serenity. I post here a log of cinebench so you can give a suggestion. Thanks again!


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 25, 2021)

Your computer does not run hot when only 1 or 2 cores are active so there is no need to lower the turbo ratios when lightly loaded. 

Maybe use,

41, 41, 40, 40, 37, 37

This will slow your CPU down a little but only when heavily loaded.


----------



## angwar87 (Mar 15, 2021)

hi man, sorry for all this time but i had problem here with covid but now i'm fine. so, i've attached here as you said to me time ago, a log file of throttlestop after doing a test with cinebench(i have done some tests all with scores between 2.580-2.605 ). can you say something to me? anything wrong? i see a lot of pl1 and pl2. all the tests i've done, i've done it with no ts modifications. just like my Omen is set by default. no undervolt or turbo block or something like that.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 15, 2021)

The log file shows PL1 power limit throttling at 45W. That is normal. The short term PL2 power limit appears to be set about 50% higher than PL1 so you see some PL2 warnings in the log file at ~67.5W. That is normal.

You can go into the TPL window and you can try increasing the PL1 power limit to 60W instead of 45W. Some laptops will allow you to do this. Some laptops are hard locked internally to 45W. Even if you increase the power limit in ThrottleStop, this setting might be ignored and your CPU will still PL1 power limit throttle right at 45W. Increase this limit, check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box and run another test and log file. If you are still getting PL1 throttling at 45W, there is nothing else you can do.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## angwar87 (Mar 15, 2021)

ok i'll do that. and what about that temps? even if i've lowered some details in game, i reach high temps (like 90-95° constantly). so i try to move up the pl1 to 60w. and for the pl2? have to set it higher or lower? can you explain what this 2 settings means?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 15, 2021)

angwar87 said:


> 90-95° constantly


That is normal for a gaming laptop. If you are having temperature problems, do not increase the turbo power limits. These limits control how much power goes to your CPU. More power can increase performance but it will also increase temperatures.

Your HP Omen might not have great cooling. Some users replace the thermal paste on their laptops. That can help with temperatures.

If you are already running your CPU slower than its rated speed, there is not much else you can do. If you do not like seeing temperatures over 90°C then you will need to slow your CPU down some more.


----------

